# Adding a bedroom to an accessory structure



## jar546 (Feb 21, 2019)

OK, this is a really good one.  First off, don't even bring up zoning, the question is completely void of zoning and is specific to building only for a reason.  Just assume that zoning is not an issue and focus on building codes.  In this case let's just say the 2015 IRC applies.  Here it goes.

You have a single family residence with a detached garage with an apartment above the garage on the 2nd floor, all of it on one lot.  So far it is normal to see this type of setup in many areas.

Here is where it gets interesting.  The owner of the SFR wants to build a bedroom with a bathroom on the first floor of the garage but declare the new bedroom with the bathroom as part of the single family residence and not part of the 2nd floor apartment.

The garage/apartment has its own electrical meter and service, so does the house.

What in the IRC would prohibit doing this, if anything?

If it is part of the SFR, how would they do interconnected smoke detectors?  Lots to think about.


----------



## cda (Feb 21, 2019)

Not an irc person

But seems should be allowed.

Seems like all the smoke alarms in that building should be interconnected 

But an argument could be if there is no connection between the bottom and top, each could have thier own smoke alarms.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 22, 2019)

No Building Code (or R-Code) prohibition that I know of. Nothing in the codes that says they need INTERIOR interconnection.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 22, 2019)

I just think that it is interesting that they want the first floor of the detached garage to have a bedroom that is to be part of the single-family dwelling, and not the apartment above


----------



## steveray (Feb 22, 2019)

It can't be "part of".....For ownership purposes, OK, but it is detached.....


----------



## mark handler (Feb 22, 2019)

steveray said:


> It can't be "part of".....For ownership purposes, OK, but it is detached.....


Says who?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 22, 2019)

Since it is detached a smoke and CO alarm on the new 1st floor sleeping room is all that is required by code. However the 1st floor sleeping room should be interconnected to the second floor dwelling unit of the detached garage. 
2 separate buildings the IRC requires the interconnection within the dwelling units not between the buildings or dwelling units. The IRC does not address sleeping units so maybe the answer is in the IBC 

It is important to understand that the IRC contains coverage for what is conventional and common in residential construction practice. While the IRC will provide all of the needed coverage for most residential construction, it might not address construction practices and systems that are atypical or rarely encountered in the industry. Sections such as R301.1.3, R301.2.1, R301.2.2, R320.1, R322.1, M1301.1, G2401.1 and P2601.1 refer to other codes either as an alternative to the provisions of the IRC or where the IRC lacks coverage for a particular type of structure, design, system, appliance or method of construction


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 22, 2019)

Would this then be a Granny flat?
So what will they do for required covered parking then?
These types of conversions are being done all over LA now to increase housing stock.


----------



## steveray (Feb 22, 2019)

mark handler said:


> Says who?



I guess me......A dwelling unit is not part of another dwelling unit if they are not attached.....Again, for ownership and control and utilities, I would say yes, but code wise, I would not be treating it as "part of" the house it is not attached to...It is it's own dwelling unit....

[RB] DWELLING. Any building that contains one or two
dwelling units used, intended, or designed to be built, used,
rented, leased, let or hired out to be occupied, or that are
occupied for living purposes.
[RB] DWELLING UNIT. A single unit providing complete
independent living facilities for one or more persons, including
permanent provisions for living, sleeping, eating, cooking
and sanitation.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 25, 2019)

steveray said:


> I guess me......A dwelling unit is not part of another dwelling unit if they are not attached.....Again, for ownership and control and utilities, I would say yes, but code wise, I would not be treating it as "part of" the house it is not attached to...It is it's own dwelling unit....
> 
> [RB] DWELLING. Any building that contains one or two dwelling units used, intended, or designed to be built, used, rented, leased, let or hired out to be occupied, or that are occupied for living purposes.
> [RB] DWELLING UNIT. A single unit providing complete independent living facilities for one or more persons, including permanent provisions for living, sleeping, eating, cooking and sanitation.


Does not say attached; there are sections in the code that allows buildings on the same property to be considered one.
And it is attached, it is on the first floor adjacent to the attached garage, also on the first floor.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 25, 2019)

Steve, answers to my question?


----------



## steveray (Feb 25, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Would this then be a Granny flat?
> So what will they do for required covered parking then?
> These types of conversions are being done all over LA now to increase housing stock.



It would be considered two dwellings on the same lot...Possibly a one family and a two family....We don't require covered parking


----------

